# Too much earwax in LaManchas?



## Ariel301 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have noticed over the time I have owned them that my LaManchas seem to get a lot of crusty earwax buildup on their little gopher ears. I clean it off gently with a warm wet cloth when I see it getting noticeable, usually every other week or so. This is the first time I have owned LaManchas (have had these girls for nearly a year) and I was wondering if anyone else who has them notices this? I don't notice anything else 'wrong' with them, they're very healthy. My Alpine doesn't get yucky ears like that, but then he also has big ears where I might not notice it.


----------



## Scout (Jan 19, 2010)

I had some LaManchas for awhile, never noticed that happening... Maybe I just got lucky?


----------



## doublebow (Jan 20, 2010)

My lamanchas have only done that if they had a problem. Maybe a little fungal problem or something. For cleaning animal ears I have always used a cotton  baby wipe. It has enough texture to clean well but doesn't have too much moisture that could lead to bacterial or fungal probs. But I think that lamanchas do have more problems with their ears.


----------



## helmstead (Jan 20, 2010)

Goats should not have waxy ears.  I suspect either mites or some sort of fungal infection.


----------



## chubbydog811 (Jan 28, 2010)

I have the same problem with all 3 of my girls. Though I asked the vet and she said unless it is stinky, wierd colours, or in great amount, it isnt anything to worry about. I noticed it gets worse in the cold...


----------

